# Time to "BELIEVE" again.



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

Sing along with the lyrics as they appear on the screen of this video and you will Believe again! You have to sing loud and with feeling as if no one is listening. When you go to sleep tonight your dreams will be filled with the plans for the Christmas layout you will be constructing this year. 

If you don't sing with gusto, there's a good chance you are Scrooge and will be visited by three ghosts tonight. Give my regards to the Ghost of Christmas Past!

Disclaimer: Your results may vary. May lead to excessive smiling and feelings of nostalgia. Some Sing-a-longers report overall happiness lasting 4 hours or more.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That was a great video. I sent it to Bob. Trains and Christmas, his favorite thing. BTW, he bought a HO LionChief Polar Express to run under his Christmas tree last York from Train World.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I believe!


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*We Believe!*

Pepe', Paula, and I, believe!

Picture just taken and he is still downstairs watching while Paula went back to bed.

Thanks Emile.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

OK, I had to wipe my eyes... Loved Christmas since forever and all the great memories!

Thanks Emile!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

Awesome video Volphin! Just Beautiful! Thank you for sharing it with everyone.

Thanks Bill! Now if only the Dog could sing-along!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeff T said:


> OK, I had to wipe my eyes... Loved Christmas since forever and all the great memories!
> 
> Thanks Emile!!!


Yeah, It gets me too! It's a big bowlful of Nostalgia and I'm eating with two spoons!

Emile


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I Believe... 

Thanks Emile.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Very well done guys. You certainly captured the feeling.:appl:

Pete


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Emile;:appl:


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Excellent videos Emile and Volphin. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Matthew B (Oct 30, 2015)

Most awesome Emile! Great inspiration at a perfect moment. Our Christmas display is in pieces right now, as what was intended to be a simple pier upgrade turned out to become a complete rebuild from the baseline up. New wiring, power supply, roadbed and piers. When it’s all complete it’ll be the same track plan with fewer esthetic elements. But now I believe it’ll all be worth it as the fun in the video displays. Thank you!


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Awesome video Volphin! Just Beautiful! Thank you for sharing it with everyone.
> 
> Thanks Bill! Now if only the Dog could sing-along!
> 
> Emile


Thanks Emile! I hacked that one together literally on Christmas Morning 2014. One day I hope to have a dedicated layout like your masterpieces! You do a great job at building the scenes and shooting them as well. There is so much going on, I find myself watching your videos multiple times. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes, we BELIEVE!!!!!!!! First snow of the season yesterday, so we put the time to good use and started to put up our Christmas decorations. The Christmas Tree and the Snowy Pines Village are now done. More to do, but it was a good start.

This thread is a wonderful inspiration to both of us as we progress towards finishing the Train Building so that the new version of our Polar Express can begin construction.

Here's a view of the last one.

View attachment 368401


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great videos and photos. I can't wait to see what you guys come up with this year. Sadly, being in the middle of a move, I'll have to enjoy someone else's labors.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Both videos have got to get you into the mood. Great lead in to this upcoming holiday season. Thanks to both of you, to get us in the mood.......BELIEVE!!!!!!


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Yes, we BELIEVE!!!!!!!! First snow of the season yesterday, so we put the time to good use and started to put up our Christmas decorations. The Christmas Tree and the Snowy Pines Village are now done. More to do, but it was a good start.
> 
> This thread is a wonderful inspiration to both of us as we progress towards finishing the Train Building so that the new version of our Polar Express can begin construction.
> 
> ...


Wow that's huge 
I like the way you raised the track ... just considering doing this on a 027 figure 8 I usually install on the banister. What material did you use ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

yamawho said:


> Wow that's huge
> I like the way you raised the track ... just considering doing this on a 027 figure 8 I usually install on the banister. What material did you use ?


I used thin (1/4 inch) plywood so it would be flexible. I drew the outline of an 072 circle with an extra inch on each side to allow for the deformity of the track as it rises. I attached it to 1"x2" legs under 1"x2" crossbars and initially increased the length of the legs every 45 degrees in equal amounts to allow for a 6" crossover after 1 loop. Later I found it better and less steep to do an O60 loop inside the O72 loop before crossing over the original track. The new crossover was about 9 inches over the original track which allowed for a more gradual incline throughout the concentric circles. The rock walls are just painted Styrofoam.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking good, getting me in the Christmas spirit!

Thanks


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Emile. You and your family do a wonderful job presenting your Christmas display. It is beautiful. 

And thank you Volphin with your great display.

Hard to believe Christmas is so close. Time flies, but it is the one time of year I so enjoy with my family and friends.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2017)

*"I like the way you raised the track ... just considering doing this on a 027 figure 8 I usually install on the banister. What material did you use ?"*

Like Emile, I used plywood for the decking of the elevated track.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice work Emile and Volphin! Christmas and trains, it doesn't get any better than that!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

Watched the video again tonight. It is a cold wet rain (changing to snow) and viewing this video was just the thing to make you feel good, despite the weather.

This has to be one of the best Christmas videos ever produced. And yes, Emile, we *DO BELIEVE*.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

These thread got me going ...
I'm redoing the xmas layout, it's been a figure 8 the last three years. It's located in the dining room on the banister over the stairs.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I just watched again. It's a very special video for a very special time of year.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Reminds me of a song*



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Watched the video again tonight. It is a cold wet rain (changing to snow) and viewing this video was just the thing to make you feel good, despite the weather.
> 
> This has to be one of the best Christmas videos ever produced. And yes, Emile, we *DO BELIEVE*.




That was obviously written in the Far Great North Country

The weather outside is frightful
And the fire is so delightful
And if you've no place to go
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.

If you guys got to HD and bought the white wallboard, you should be in great shape for the blizzard.

67 here today.

Congratulations on the terrific progress. Polar Express test run Christmas Day.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Love it!
......from pre Christmas 2016.....






Peter


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks for the great Christmas train videos guys. It's a little early for me but they are helping to get me into a Christmas frame of mind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2017)

yamawho said:


> These thread got me going ...
> I'm redoing the xmas layout, it's been a figure 8 the last three years. It's located in the dining room on the banister over the stairs.


That's really cool! I never would have thought to put a layout in a position like that. Brilliant! Please post photos of the finished layout.

And to Peter: Great Christmas train! Thanks for the video.

Emile


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

yamawho said:


> These thread got me going ...
> I'm redoing the xmas layout, it's been a figure 8 the last three years. It's located in the dining room on the banister over the stairs.


This is a great idea for putting in a layout in a space without room. I have a small main level myself so always have to great creative with my Christmas layouts. I could do a larger one on another floor, but then no one would get to see it.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Actually just finished it yesterday ...

Here it is


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice looking Christmas layout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Yamawho, your Christmas layout looks super.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Bravo! Outstanding!

Emile


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

yamawho said:


> Actually just finished it yesterday ...
> 
> Here it is


That's pretty cool. You've inspired me to think about doing something over the stairs going up to our loft.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a Marx Polar Express


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Terrific conversion Balidas. The music, the trains, super job!!!!!!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great job Baladas. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Now THAT is a really nice Polar Express train Balidas! A lot of work went into that for sure. Plus there is a lot of variety going on with the other trains. I was especially drawn to the lighting on the bridge. What a wonderful job!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Your layout looks great Yamawho. I like the video Balidas.


----------



## Frankfordjunction (Dec 11, 2012)

Emile,
I can watch this and the Epic series over and over again. It must take an incredible effort to produce this quality work. Thank You. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=55s&v=EdIX9pArnAU 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Firebird, nothing like the PE to excite the Christmas spirit.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I keep that up year round.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

If you are looking to add something special to your Christmas layout, add a *"Believe"* rotating sign from Miller Engineering.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Terrific conversion Balidas. The music, the trains, super job!!!!!!





PatKn said:


> Great job Baladas. :smilie_daumenpos:





Volphin said:


> Now THAT is a really nice Polar Express train Balidas! A lot of work went into that for sure. Plus there is a lot of variety going on with the other trains. I was especially drawn to the lighting on the bridge. What a wonderful job!



I agree it's a great job but it isn't my work. A member posted this link on the Marx yahoo group site. I figured with all the great Marx posts by Benz Trains & the Polar Express season I thought this would be a nice addition.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hey Thread starter!!!! I just happen to notice it


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Emile! :appl::appl::appl:



Love your video"s:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2017)

T-Man said:


> Hey Thread starter!!!! I just happen to notice it
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Emile! :appl::appl::appl:
> ...


Thank you T-Man! Having a great day with the family!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday Emile!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Emile. Bummer that it comes so close to Christmas, you probably get shortchanged.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Emile!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Emile, And just watched Polar Express again....So its time to BELIEVE!!!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas Emile


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Just a reminder, less anyone forgets, tonight is *BELIEVE* night.

We want you all to be prepared for Santa.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Emile!


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Just leaving Chicago on Amtrak and it appears as though they BELIEVE here too...

























MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful pictures Paul! That’s professional photography right there. Well done! 

Merry Christmas too all!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy Belated Birthday Emile and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Great job, Paul. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you everybody for the Birthday wishes. I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas!

Emile


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

My wife and I wish you and your loved ones a Merry Christmas and best wishes for a happy, healthy, and fulfilling 2018!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

A few shots of the tree in my kids' room









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

More









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

